# 2nd Exit for third floor?



## ELLEN09US (Jun 26, 2020)

Does anyone knows if I need second exit for third floor?
Thanks!


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 26, 2020)

Not for a single family house unless there is a local rule about it.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jun 26, 2020)

I've heard 3rd floor more than 500 SF needs second exit but I can't find it in the code.


----------



## khsmith55 (Jun 27, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> I've heard 3rd floor more than 500 SF needs second exit but I can't find it in the code.


The 500sf limit was an old UBC requirement. If built under the IRC no second exit required, however if built under the IBC a second exit may be required based on occupant load or common path of egress travel.

Ken


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> I've heard 3rd floor more than 500 SF needs second exit but I can't find it in the code.




Calif has its used I codes but amended.

So check calif codes


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jun 27, 2020)

So ,there's a limit to the exit path not more than 50 feet.
R311.4 Vertical egress: For habitable levels........, the max. travel distance from any occupied point to a stairway or ramp that provides egress from such habitable level or basement, shall not exceed 50 feet.
does that mean from the 3rd floor to the exit door has to be less than 50 feet? 
Thanks!


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2020)

ELLEN09US said:


> So ,there's a limit to the exit path not more than 50 feet.
> R311.4 Vertical egress: For habitable levels........, the max. travel distance from any occupied point to a stairway or ramp that provides egress from such habitable level or basement, shall not exceed 50 feet.
> does that mean from the 3rd floor to the exit door has to be less than 50 feet?
> Thanks!





 to a stairway or ramp


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you all!


----------

